# Body Jewelry in Dubai?



## FisherBlack (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi all. Does anyone know of a place in Dubai that sells body jewelry? Specifically ear plugs. And no, not sound dampening ear plugs. I need 8mm gauge ear plugs.

I found a lot of recommendations for a place called 4 Lear Clover. But the most recent information about it online is from 2008. All the websites, phone numbers and emails don't seem to be working, so I'm not sure if they are still around.

Any suggestions for other places that might have them?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

4 Leaf Clover doesn't exist anymore. I've only ever seen belly bars. There's a weird little shop in MOE that does body jewelry, quite close to the cinema, opposite 2nd cup - you could try there.


----------



## FisherBlack (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks! I'll give them a try.


----------

